# Brock/Silva/Bisping Request



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, I don't know whether I have to be a paid member to request, but I'm just going to throw this out here anyway.

The Request:

As the title said I would like a Anderson Silva sig.


Pics:







- Left








- Middle








- Right

If the pictures aren't great I'm sure you can find others.

Title: The Best of The Best

Sub-Text: "Ben"

Colors: Blue etc. anything with the main colour of blue.

Size: Any size.

Avatar?: With the Silva picture if possible.

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

You have to be a paid member brah.


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah right-o, that's fine. Somebody lock this please.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ben said:


> Ah right-o, that's fine. Somebody lock this please.


Done, sorry about that. If you upgrade, I'll open this back up for you anytime. :thumbsup:


----------

